

Scientists confirm that parts of earliest genetic material may have come from the stars - motoko
http://www.thinkgene.com/scientists-confirm-that-parts-of-earliest-genetic-material-may-have-come-from-the-stars/

======
Mystalic
Off topic, but this story was added a day ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=216861>

Usually HN filters out repeats, but not this time. Very strange and
interesting.

~~~
FiReaNG3L
Yup, but on a different site; it's a press release. I find funny that in my
submission people were complaining that I removed the 'may' part of the title;
in this one, people are complaining of the opposite ;)

------
SwellJoe
Is anyone else bothered by the use of "confirm" and "may" in the same
sentence? If it's confirmed, it _is_ , not _may be_ , right?

~~~
motoko
_Personally_ , yes. But this is standard scientific nomenclature.

------
louislouis
We are aliens?

